# Why does Sasuke wanna kill Danzo again?



## emilm (Mar 25, 2011)

I forgot...


----------



## BassGS (Mar 25, 2011)

I honestly forgot too lol.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 25, 2011)

Danzo was one of the people responsible for the Uchiha Massacre.


----------



## emilm (Mar 25, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Danzo was one of the people responsible for the Uchiha Massacre.



Which ep do they speak about this?


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 25, 2011)

139 and 140


----------



## geG (Mar 25, 2011)

141 I think. One of those Madara talkin to Sasuke episodes.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah i had forgotten too! Awww group hug!


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 25, 2011)

Danzo killed his family.


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, Sasuke hates him for the Uchiha massacre, why he believes madara in the first place is... beyond me.


----------



## Crush! (Mar 25, 2011)

Starr said:


> Yeah, Sasuke hates him for the Uchiha massacre, why he believes madara in the first place is... beyond me.



Because it's true?


----------



## Dusk Soldier (Mar 25, 2011)

Also, Danzo tried to have him killed. That was Sai's original mission.


----------



## Undead (Mar 25, 2011)

Crush! said:


> Because it's true?


It's best if you take Tobi's / Madara's words with a grain of salt.


----------



## ZE (Mar 25, 2011)

Madara was also partly responsible for the uchiha massacre and I don't see Sasuke trying to kill him


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 25, 2011)

Because it was his bright idea to suggest to annihilate Sasuke's family and used Itachi as the executioner.

Sasuke is coming to get ya Danzou.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Mar 25, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Because it was his bright idea to suggest to annihilate Sasuke's family and used Itachi as the executioner.
> 
> Sasuke is coming to get ya Danzou.



Yeah, but it only happened because the Uchiha were going to attack the village and spark ninja world war 4, which likely would had wiped Konoha out. And it was Madara that started it all.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Danzo was one of the people responsible for the Uchiha Massacre.


Actually Fugaku was responsible for the Uchiha Massacre since he tried to rebel which would have caused a full blown civil war which would have led to a world war. Danzo just executed traitors.

Only Madara spun them as victims to get Sasuke on his side, Xerces.



Crush! said:


> Because it's true?


Except it wasn't true Crush. Madara lied through his teeth. He's the big bad of the story, thus is an unreliable narrator who already has been caught in a lie (he claimed he didn't attack Konoha with the Kyubi...but Minato revealed he did).


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 25, 2011)

@SuperSaiyaMan12 You are right
Madara knows how to manipulate people to do his evil bidding(e.g Nagato) he even said so himself in the last episode..... Sasuke was in a confused state of mind after finding out that Itachi wasn't who he he thought he was, so Madara planted a seed into his mind and Sasuke gave in to Madara's manipulation...
Plus idk why he believes what Madara said after Itachi warned him about Madara..???.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 26, 2011)

uchiha massacre


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 26, 2011)

Because Danzo's so pragmatic that he basically said, if offing the Uchiha will lead to peace, then fuck the Uchiha, I want me peace.

What, Sasuke survived? Why?? Fuck Sasuke too! Gee. Sai, go and finish the boy plz.


----------



## WorldOfPein (Mar 26, 2011)

Danzo, along with the two Leaf Village elders and the Third Hokage, are the people commissioned Itachi to kill the entire Uchiha clan. Sasuke wants to kill them all, and happened to come after Danzo first. He blames the elders, the Third Hokage, and Danzo for Itachi's persecution since they gave him the mission of killing the Uchiha clan, and forced him to become a hated rogue ninja.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Mar 26, 2011)

No offense but if you follow the plot and don't know why Sasuke wants to kill Danzo then dunno what your watching or what you understand out of it.

   Madara said that elders used Itachi to kill his family including Danzo himself which gets Sasuke angry cuz Sasuke's entire life has been a lie who he thought that Itachi was bad just to finally find out that it was all an act and he was used to murder his family.


----------



## DracoStorm (Mar 26, 2011)

Because Danzo's an ass


----------



## Crush! (Mar 26, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except it wasn't true Crush. Madara lied through his teeth. He's the big bad of the story, thus is an unreliable narrator who already has been caught in a lie (he claimed he didn't attack Konoha with the Kyubi...but Minato revealed he did).



Danzou's already confirmed that he was the one who ordered the massacre. Madara wasn't lying about that part of the story. I can't believe I'm even debating FACTS with people in this forum yet again.


----------



## Shukumei (Mar 26, 2011)

Are you spoiling by referencing manga events as "proof," or was there some event in the previous episodes where Danzou did as you state? I cannot remember.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 26, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> No offense but if you follow the plot and don't know why Sasuke wants to kill Danzo then dunno what your watching or what you understand out of it.
> 
> Madara said that elders used Itachi to kill his family including Danzo himself which gets Sasuke angry cuz Sasuke's entire life has been a lie who he thought that Itachi was bad just to finally find out that it was all an act and he was used to murder his family.



Calm down. Not everyone is an obssesed anime/manga freak who's memorised every single scene and page ad verbatim.


Danzo is basically the George Bush of the anime, pramagtist who's prepared to do whatever means necessary to keep his country (leaf village) safe ny removing threats before before they developed. As a wise man once said, the price of inaction is always greater than the price of action. Is the leaf village a safer place now that the rebellious Uchiua clan are destroyed? Yes.


----------



## eddman (Mar 26, 2011)

Why are you even arguing? Short answer:

Sasuke said himself: "I'll kill konoha's elders (Homura, Koharu and Danzo) who are responsible for Uchiha massacre."
(Not his exact words, but close.)

This is what he believes, true or not.


----------



## oktober10 (Mar 26, 2011)

Me toooooo..........


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm just amazed that Sasuke isn't after Madara's head even when Madara himself confessed that he was too a participator in the Uchiha massacre. 
What happened to Sasuke's line to Itachi: "He's next on my list, after I kill you."


----------



## Crush! (Mar 26, 2011)

Nachrael said:


> I'm just amazed that Sasuke isn't after Madara's head even when Madara himself confessed that he was too a participator in the Uchiha massacre.
> What happened to Sasuke's line to Itachi: "He's next on my list, after I kill you."



Sasuke's tried to kill Madara multiple times now. He can't.


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 26, 2011)

Crush! said:


> Sasuke's tried to kill Madara multiple times now. He can't.



Yeah he has tried to attack Madara, but not because of the Uchiha massacre, first time was because he simply was with Deidara and was his enemy and Sasuke didn't know the truth about Itachi at that part yet. Second time was because Madara wouldn't let him pass to Konoha.

But yeah, you are right on that part that Sasuke can't kill Madara.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 26, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Danzo only confirmed that the Uchiha were killed by Konoha's orders, thus confirming they were plotting or acting upon a coup d'tat. However, there is absolutely _no proof_ that the Uchiha were discriminated.
> 
> Madara is the big bad. A known liar. Take everything he says with a grain of salt.



didn't you know? On Naruto Fan, its cool to hate Konoha


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 26, 2011)

> Why does Sasuke wanna kill Danzo again?


Because Madara told him he wants to.

//HbS


----------



## Laffite (Mar 28, 2011)

Because you're lazy. Sasuke wants to kill Danzo because you have a short term memory and are so lazy that you can't go back and find out yourself. 

FORSHAME!


----------



## Ace (Mar 28, 2011)

emilm said:


> I forgot...



Because he played a part in the assassination of his clan....


----------



## HeroofTime (Mar 28, 2011)

AK47SUKI 187 said:


> Danzo killed his family.



Well not _directly_ but yeah.


----------



## neshru (Mar 28, 2011)

Crush! said:


> Danzou's already confirmed that he was the one who ordered the massacre.


When did he say that? I remember the talk between Sasuke and Madara, but I can't remember Danzou saying anything about the massacre.


----------



## Blatman (Mar 28, 2011)

neshru said:


> When did he say that? I remember the talk between Sasuke and Madara, but I can't remember Danzou saying anything about the massacre.



Yeah to my knowledge Danzou has never actually said anything about the Uchiha massacre, And im sad that Sasuke chose to believe Madara so easily, i mean Itachi gave Sasuke Madara's life story and said that he had helped massacre the Uchiha which Madara confirmed but Sasuke has no thoughts of killing him, he really is a pussy.

Still dont really believe the whole of Madara's story as we know that he lied to sasuke about the Kyuubi's attack(Yondaime confirmed Madara was there). Hopefully when Sasuke Eventually catches up to someone like Danzou he will talk.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Madara told Sasuke some stuff. One of the things mentioned was how Danzou and the other elders used Itachi to kill the Uchihas. Sasuke didn't like how they used his brother like that so he's pissed and wants revenge. 

That's why he wants to get Danzo for what he did.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 28, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except it wasn't true Crush. Madara lied through his teeth. He's the big bad of the story, thus is an unreliable narrator who already has been caught in a lie (he claimed he didn't attack Konoha with the Kyubi...but Minato revealed he did).



We aren't supposed to assume everything he says is a lie either. 

Madara is the experienced, all knowing guy the author uses to tell us the story. Like when Madara explained to Kakashi, Yamato and Naruto about Rikudou Sennin and his two sons.



Nachrael said:


> What happened to Sasuke's line to Itachi: "He's next on my list, after I kill you."



One target at a time. Sasuke hangs out with Madara because the latter doesn't stop going after him and because there's some convenience to it such as when he spent those 3 years with Orochimaru and then backstabbed him.

After he's done with the elders, Madara will be the next.


----------



## Ace (Mar 28, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Madara told Sasuke some stuff. One of the things mentioned was how Danzou and the other elders used Itachi to kill the Uchihas. Sasuke didn't like how they used his brother like that so he's pissed and wants revenge.
> 
> That's why he wants to get Danzo for what he did.



But what would be the point of Itachi's sacrifice if he did that?


----------



## Falco-san (Mar 29, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> But what would be the point of Itachi's sacrifice if he did that?



That's what I am still pissed about.
Itachi knew fully well what he was about to do and lived with the shame and dishonor.

Now Sasuke tramples all over his suffering by attemtping to destroy Konoha.


----------



## son_michael (Mar 29, 2011)

eddman said:


> Why are you even arguing? Short answer:
> 
> Sasuke said himself: "I'll kill konoha's elders (Homura, Koharu and Danzo) who are responsible for Uchiha massacre."
> (Not his exact words, but close.)
> ...




he said he will kill everyone in konoha. Not just the elders.


----------



## eddman (Mar 29, 2011)

son_michael said:


> he said he will kill everyone in konoha. Not just the elders.



I was answering the thread's main question; something that most people are missing on.


----------



## SasukeUchihaha (Mar 31, 2011)

Falco-san said:


> That's what I am still pissed about.
> Itachi knew fully well what he was about to do and lived with the shame and dishonor.
> 
> Now Sasuke tramples all over his suffering by attemtping to destroy Konoha.



It's because Itachi is one man among the whole Uchiha clan. It might be against Itachi's wishes, but not the rest of the clan's. Sasuke is of the opinion that Itachi shouldn't have done that.  Sasuke is the Hatred of the Uchiha Clan directed at Konoha.


----------



## freetgy (Mar 31, 2011)

well except obito and itachi 
uchiha are just selffish as fuck.

i remember him asking, 'why did itachi betray the uchiha'
for me implying he would be totally fine if uchiha coup would have worked.

How can you blame Konoha for what they did, when there was no other choice ,since negotiations failed (sandaime)

Sasuke is just blind right now and is used as a puppet like Nagato was. (Madara outright stated it in the actual episode)


----------



## MoS (Mar 31, 2011)

I?ll give it a try to explain the who?s and why?s:

Itachi was part of ANBU, which is led by Danzo. In order to prevent a riot (which would lead to an assault from the neighbouring countries because of the weakend state of the Fire Country?s military aka Konoha), the elders including the 3rd Hokage and Danzo, ordered Itachi to secretly wipe out the entire Uchiha clan.
Itachi acted as if he was a mad rouge ninja in order to prevent Sasuke from learning the truth about Uchiha?s plan for the takeover, which is a shame to the Country of Fire.

-Time lapse-

When Sasuke and Itachi finally battle, Itachi tells Sasuke to not ally with Madara and not believe his lies.
He wanted to prevent Madara of using his little brother for his evil plans and to cover up the truth about his clans real fate. But as we all know, Madara still managed to get to talk with Sasuke. Madara told Sasuke the truth about his clan and Itachi. He also told Sasuke that the elders were the ones who ordered the assassination. Of course Sasuke was emotionally totally confused after killing his brother and this is why he didn?t see Itachis true reason, for lying about being a mad rouge ninja, namely to save the Uchihas
reputation and to ensure peace.

So in the end Madara manipulated Sasuke to focus his anger on Konoha by telling him all the things which Itachi tried so hard to cover up for the sake of his brother, his clan and his country. This is why Sasuke is now trying to murder Danzo

-The End-

Now if you ask me, Sasuke isn?t the type which is easily manipulated. I guess he knows that Madara is up to much more than just helping him to take revenge for his brother and clan, but he doesn?t care. I believe that he choose the path of revenge all by himself instead of pursuing the same ideals and goal as Itachi, which isn?t very surprising after all as his whole life was one giant attempt to get satisfaction through revenge.

Darn you Sasuke, you are the reason for so much more hatred and pain in the world without even knowing nor caring.


----------



## Empathy (Mar 31, 2011)

The Konoha Elders/Uppers were the ones who sent Itachi to kill his Clan, Danzo was one of them, Sasuke wants revenge on him and the rest of Konoha.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 1, 2011)

MoS said:


> I´ll give it a try to explain the who´s and why´s:
> 
> Itachi was part of ANBU, which is led by Danzo. In order to prevent a riot (which would lead to an assault from the neighbouring countries because of the weakend state of the Fire Country´s military aka Konoha), the elders including the 3rd Hokage and Danzo, ordered Itachi to secretly wipe out the entire Uchiha clan.
> Itachi acted as if he was a mad rouge ninja in order to prevent Sasuke from learning the truth about Uchiha´s plan for the takeover, which is a shame to the Country of Fire.
> ...




Sarutobi was against the massacre of the Uchiha, unfortunately the elders preceded with the plan regardless of his opinion.


----------



## Gez (Apr 1, 2011)

WorldOfPein said:


> Danzo, along with the two Leaf Village elders and the Third Hokage, are the people commissioned Itachi to kill the entire Uchiha clan. Sasuke wants to kill them all, and happened to come after Danzo first. He blames the elders, the Third Hokage, and Danzo for Itachi's persecution since they gave him the mission of killing the Uchiha clan, and forced him to become a hated rogue ninja.



Woah woah woah woah, are you pushing blame for the Uchiha massacre on the 3rd Hokage?  According to Madara he was the only one of the four elders who was completely against it and he wanted to figure out a different way to deal with the possible Uchiha rebellion.


----------



## LorenK45 (Apr 1, 2011)

Me too
Who can tell us?


----------



## MoS (Apr 1, 2011)

You guys are right. I´ve watched episode 141 "Truth" again. Madara says the 3rd Hokage wanted a peaceful solution but he failed. With being short on time before the upcoming riot, the elders chose to wipe out the clan.

by the way the 141 episode was truly one of the saddest and touching in Shippuden. Itachi made the ultimate sacrifice and Sasuke destroys everything, because of his selfishness!
I hope he dies in great pain, as I couldn´t forgive him for anything in the world.


----------



## erivar (Apr 4, 2011)

It's not rocket science. Danzou was among the key people who pushed for the mass genocide of the Uchiha clan using Itachi's love of Konoha and love for peace. 

Here are the sequence of key events:

- Madara set the Kyuubi upon Konoha.

-The Uchiha clan comes under suspicion for the attack by the higher ups.

-Uchiha clan resent the accusation and suspicion and plan an uprisng.

-Danzou and Elders get Itachi to exterminate the whole clan.

-And Sasuke's nightmare begins. 


The Uchiha were planning an uprising against the higher ups. While their method was wrong, they were not without reason. Madara was the one who set the Nine tail fox upon Konoha not the Uchiha clan. He was thought to be dead. The Uchiha clan turned their backs on Madara in favour for peace which made Madara mad. So the attack on konoha using the kyuubi was his way of getting revenge on both Konoha, and the Uchiha clan who he percieved as traitors. Since he was suppossed to be dead, the higher ups suspected the Uchiha clan who had the sharigan known to be capable of controlling the kyuubi. And so the series of events unfolded. 
Basically, it was a cause and effect system that led to the birth of Sasuke, the avenger against Danzou and the elders.


----------



## Feuer (Apr 4, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except it wasn't true Crush. Madara lied through his teeth. He's the big bad of the story, thus is an unreliable narrator who already has been caught in a lie (he claimed he didn't attack Konoha with the Kyubi...but Minato revealed he did).



It is true. There was even a flashback that showed how the Elders, including Danzo, ordered Itachi to kill his own clan.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 4, 2011)

Danzo helped wipe out the clan.


----------



## Renegade (Apr 6, 2011)

Because it was his idea to marginalize the Uchiha clan. This resulted in discontent and resentment within the Uchiha and ultimately led to them staging a coup. Itachi knew this would most likely lead to a war within the village and made the decision to massacre the clan. If it wasn't for Danzou, there would have been no ill blood. Though it's clear the real culprit is Madara, for if it weren't for him, Danzou would have had no grounds for his proposal in the first place.

I'm willing to bet Danzou and Madara are the same character though. It would fit perfectly, down to the fact that they're never in the same room, and you only see their right eye.


----------



## son_michael (Apr 6, 2011)

Renegade said:


> Because it was his idea to marginalize the Uchiha clan. This resulted in discontent and resentment within the Uchiha and ultimately led to them staging a coup. Itachi knew this would most likely lead to a war within the village and made the decision to massacre the clan. If it wasn't for Danzou, there would have been no ill blood. Though it's clear the real culprit is Madara, for if it weren't for him, Danzou would have had no grounds for his proposal in the first place.
> 
> I'm willing to bet Danzou and Madara are the same character though. It would fit perfectly, down to the fact that they're never in the same room, and you only see their right eye.



The Uchiha's coup was because they were being accused of summoning/controlling the kyuubi. The Uchiha's actions against these accusations is what made the elders decide to treat them as enemies of Konoha.


so your wrong when you say it was Danzou's actions that made them rebel


----------



## Ace (Apr 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> The Uchiha's coup was because they were being accused of summoning/controlling the kyuubi. The Uchiha's actions against these accusations is what made the elders decide to treat them as enemies of Konoha.
> 
> 
> so your wrong when you say it was Danzou's actions that made them rebel



Indeed. The Uchiha's also wanted to spy at the leaf. I do think they settled their differences with led to the war.....I could be wrong...


----------



## qweens (Apr 6, 2011)

i think its becse donzo was one of the only 4 that new about itachi


----------



## Renegade (Apr 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> The Uchiha's coup was because they were being accused of summoning/controlling the kyuubi.


Which is why they were ostracized and forced into a small confined area within the village... 

I hope we can agree the decline of their standard of living was a much larger factor in their motive than hurt feelings.



son_michael said:


> The Uchiha's actions against these accusations is what made the elders decide to treat them as enemies of Konoha.


The elder's treated them as enemies because Danzou convinced them the Kyuubi incident was the clan's doing.



son_michael said:


> so your wrong when you say it was Danzou's actions that made them rebel


It was Danzou's proposal of marginalization that resulted in ill blood.


----------



## maniacdude87 (Apr 7, 2011)

In case no one else has posted a response that is completely satisfactory yet i will provide my input to this matter


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Sasuke hated his brother because he killed all the other Uchia family members

2. Sasuke finally caught up to Itachi and defeated him in battle

3. Madara(Tobi) told Sasuke that Itachi killed off his family because the higher-ups from the Hidden Leaf (Danzo and the two elders) ordered him too

4. He could not bring himself to kill Sasuke.

5. Sasuke decided to exact revenge on those who had caused his brother to suffer as he did, meaning Danzo and the elders


----------



## BrokenBonds (Apr 8, 2011)

MoS said:


> You guys are right. I?ve watched episode 141 "Truth" again. Madara says the 3rd Hokage wanted a peaceful solution but he failed. With being short on time before the upcoming riot, the elders chose to wipe out the clan.
> 
> by the way the 141 episode was truly one of the saddest and touching in Shippuden. Itachi made the ultimate sacrifice and Sasuke destroys everything, because of his selfishness!
> I hope he dies in great pain, as I couldn?t forgive him for anything in the world.


Well; Itachi did torture Sasuke multiple times, murdered his entire family, told him to walk the path of darkness... It's really Itachi's fault Sasuke is this crazy / evil, imo.

I mean, the guy walked through hell too kill Itachi and when he finally did he's suppose to just live with the hatred he built up for most of his life? He's suppose to follow Itachi's orders like a good little soldier?


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 8, 2011)

Who wouldn't want to kill Danzo is a better question.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 8, 2011)

Because Danzo was for the elimination of his clan and that's why Sasuke wants to take revenge.


----------



## MoS (Apr 8, 2011)

BrokenBonds said:


> Well; Itachi did torture Sasuke multiple times, murdered his entire family, told him to walk the path of darkness... It's really Itachi's fault Sasuke is this crazy / evil, imo.
> 
> I mean, the guy walked through hell too kill Itachi and when he finally did he's suppose to just live with the hatred he built up for most of his life? He's suppose to follow Itachi's orders like a good little soldier?



It?s more Sasuke?s fault really. Itachi surely didn?t want Sasuke to run after Orochimaru to become stronger. That?s where all the evil inside Sasuke started. 

Itachi tortured him to firstly maintain the illusion of him being a rogue and mad ninja and secondly to give Sasuke a goal in life, namely to become even stronger than Itachi, so that he could defend himself from all those evil bastards out there, which are longing for the Sharingan and also to later some time revive his clan and live as a proud Uchiha and o serve the Will of Fire.

The point where it really went deep into shit, was when Madara pulled his little manipulation trick. Sasuke is intelligent enough to know that Madara has something evil up his sleeve, heck he was even warned by Itachi about Madara, but he doesn?t care. He wants to get his revenge on the elders and even Konoha itself, just to have his revenge, which doesn?t help anyone but himself. He also intentionally denies Itachi?s true intend of defending his nation. 

Thats why I say that Sasuke is a selfish piece of... well whatever


----------



## Miracle Sun (Apr 8, 2011)

FannoFlow said:


> Danzo is basically the George Bush of the anime, pramagtist who's prepared to do whatever means necessary to keep his country (leaf village) safe ny removing threats before before they developed. As a wise man once said, the price of inaction is always greater than the price of action. Is the leaf village a safer place now that the rebellious Uchiua clan are destroyed? Yes.



Lol at calling George W a pragmatist, and at this line of reasoning.

You don't resolve a problem by killing an entire group of people, including all of the civilians.  The higher ups could have targeted the head or heads of the Uchiha clan and let the rest live.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 8, 2011)

He wants to kill everyone.


----------



## Crush! (Apr 8, 2011)

MoS said:


> Thats why I say that Sasuke is a selfish piece of... well whatever



You need to re-read what you just typed because it is absolutely idiotic.


----------



## emilm (Apr 11, 2011)

qweens said:


> i think its becse donzo was one of the only 4 that new about itachi




lol...........................


----------



## Zorp (Apr 11, 2011)

Sasuke got log'd; Danzo didn't.  Sasuke is mad.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2011)

because tobi said so.


----------



## Wade (Apr 11, 2011)

To avenge Itachi, as simple as that.


----------



## geG (Apr 11, 2011)

Why are people still coming here answering the initial question? Isn't it obvious that it's been answered by now?


----------



## Wade (Apr 11, 2011)

No. The OP needs to confirm he has understood.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 11, 2011)

Wade said:


> No. The OP needs to confirm he has understood.



i laughed when  i read this


----------



## Descartes (Apr 21, 2011)

Because of the Uchiha Massacre.


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Personally i would have killed someone like Danzo my self.

snipe-shot him in the head and then cut it off.


----------

